# [H]Warhammer 40K/Necromunda[W] Mechwarriors/Epic 40K or £ (UK)



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello again,
I have a load of Warhammer 40K/Necromunda, I am looking to trade for Mechwarrior Clix, aircraft, hover, anti grav, artillery guns, gun nests, lrms, srms, snipers & jump pack troops etc.
Or Epic 40K for some 6mm gaming.
Or even £'s



I have:
SPACE MARINES: Ultramarines
1 Marneus Calgar (unmade)
1x5 man Command squad 
2x Librarians (1 with jump pack) 
2 Chaplains (1 on a bike) 
7 Terminators (cyclone missile launcher, heavy flamer, assault cannon)
6 scouts (heavy bolter, 2 sniper rifles) 
1 Dreadnought 
2 Attack bikes 
5 Bikes 
5 Assault marines (jump packs, 2 plasma pistols) 
3x10 man Tactical squads 
11 Veteran marines 
1x5 man Devastator squad
1 Land speeder 
1 Rhino 
2 Whirlwinds 
1 Predator annihilator 
1 Land raider 
1 Space marine Bastion 



IMPERIAL GUARD CATACHANS:
2 Colonels
1 Commissar Yarrick
2 Commissars
3 Veteran Officers
65 Death world troopers
3 Snipers
5 Ogryns
2 Missile launchers
2 Plasma gunners
2 Heavy flamers
2 Demolition chargers
1 Heavy bolter team
1 Auto cannon team
1 Mortar team
1 Hellhound
1 Chimera 
2 Sentinels


ASSASSINS:
2 Vindicare assassins
1 Eversor assassin
1 Callidus assassin
1 Culexus assassin
1 Codex 



CITY FIGHT FORCE:
1 Commissar
11 Storm troopers (melta gun, plasma gun)
3 Cadian shock troopers (missile launcher)
1 Tallarn desert raider
1 Battle sister (melta gun)
5 Ratling snipers
22 Ganger militia (Necromunda) (assorted weapons)
1x10 man Infantry squad ( heavy bolter,2 auto cannon, 2 lascannon)
1 Sentinel
1 Chimera


DARK ELDAR:
2 Archons
1 Haemonculus with destructor + 1 Haemonculus with stinger
4 Incubi
1 Beast master + 4 Warp beasts
3x10 man Warrior squads with splinter cannons
1x10 man Warrior squad with dark lances
1 metal Sybarite
1 metal Warrior with blaster
6 Wyches
4 Reaver jetbikes
2 Talos 
1 Raider
5 converted Scourges without wings
11 unmade Warriors


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

How much for the City Fight force and do you have photos?


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would have to take some pictures, and ask for you to make a realistic offer.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Show me photos when you get chance then I'll be able to come up with an offer.


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tony58 said:


> I would have to take some pictures, and ask for you to make a realistic offer.


Update on City Fight Force.
Apologies.
I must have sold some in the past, but have found some others to include.

CITY FIGHT FORCE (rag tag):
1 Commissar
11 Storm troopers (2 sergeants) (melta gun, plasma gun)
+6 Storm troopers (white caps)
1 Tallarn desert raider
1 Battle sister (melta gun)
5 Ratling snipers
22 Ganger militia (Necromunda) (assorted weapons)
+ 6 Tallarn desert raiders (Heavy Weapons)
+ 9 Catachans (urban camo)
1 Sentinel
1 Chimera

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8584648545/in/set-72157633077781128/lightbox/


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

Pm sent ^.^


----------

